# Great new EASY recipe



## Sterling (Oct 5, 2009)

My sister just gave me this recipe this weekend and I had to try it. It is way too easy and sooo yummy!! I did this up in less than 20 minutes. I like easy.

Brown your ground beef and add your favorite condiments.

Take one tube of Pillsbury Grand's (buttery type) biscuits and cook them halfway in your oven. My oven cooks them complete in 14 minutes so I cooked them for 7 minutes. Pull them out of the oven (they will be half cooked) and press a small juice glass or the end of a tapered drinking glass into the half baked biscuits to form a little "cup-type-of-well". Fill the little wells with your ground beef and cheese. Put back in the oven to finish cooking the rest of the way (for me it was 7 minutes).

Take out these yummy little meat pies!!!! You have an awesome meal and you can add a veggie on the side or potatoes with gravy!!


----------



## Bassett (Oct 5, 2009)

Gosh Cheyenne, that sounds super easy and super good. Will try it tonight. I like easy.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 5, 2009)

wow thanks that sounds like something even I can do



Raven does not eat meat but we can put maybe veggies and cheese for her


----------



## jayne (Oct 5, 2009)

This sounds wonderful and I will try it soon. I just wanted to put my two cents in here...if you have time, homemade biscuits are very easy and take ingredients that cost just pennies. I made stew yesterday, so I made biscuits to go with it, and since I had a bunch of biscuits left over, I made some sausage gravy this morning (another incredibly easy thing). I am also on kind of a campaign to try to eat things that don't have too many weird ingredients, so making stuff homemade helps with that as well.

Easy Baking Powder Biscuits (I almost always double this)

2 cups of flour

1 tablespoon of baking powder

1 teaspoon of salt

cut in 1/4 a stick of butter or margarine

add about 3/4 cup of milk

Preheat oven to 425. Dough should be soft but able to be handled. Turn it out on a floured counter and gently knead a few times, and when you're about done, kind of fold it in half on to itself a time or two. This makes it have a few layers that come apart easy when baked. Roll out to about 1/2 an inch thick and cut with the sharpest round thing you have (a can, glass or, of course, a biscuit cutter). (The sharp edge cuts rather than smashes the edge, and it rises better.) Put on a cookie sheet and bake for about 10 minute or until they look nice and done. That's it.

Give it a try?

(Oops! Edited to fix amount of butter from 1/2 cup to 1/4 cup. My humblest apologies!)


----------



## Miniv (Oct 5, 2009)

What a great thread! Thanks for the recipe....... It looks yummy.





And thanks to Jayne for her's! I was wondering if just making Bisquick biscuits would work too......

I'm always looking for new, simple and YUMMY ideas! Can we keep them coming?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 5, 2009)

Those sound so yummy and EASY to make!! Thanks for sharing the recipe!!! One of our F/B buddies posted a recipe for homemade pesto sauce the other day -- I love sharing recipes!!!

Liz R.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 6, 2009)

jayne, thanks for the tip on easy biscuits. I had no idea they were that easy! I hope everyone who tries the meat pies enjoy them...I know we have!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 6, 2009)

Was just thinking......what about browning the hamburger with a little bit of onion, oregano, and ??? Or how about dicing up chicken with cheese??? Wow......the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 6, 2009)

Sterling!

Just wanted to let you know we had your recipe tonight......and it was a HIT!





I sprinkled a little garlic powder and oregano on the meat as it was browning.......and it took another 10 minutes in the oven for me after adding the filling.

We had them with a vegie on the side.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 7, 2009)

Maryann......that's awesome!!



I was wondering if anyone tried it and how they liked it. My sis and I were talking last night and we thought of something else too. Instead of browning beef, you could get a can of Hormel chili and beans, add cheese and sour cream and there ya go.....a Tex-Mex chili pie!

Anyway...so glad your family enjoyed it!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 12, 2009)

These all sound great!! I'll have to try them.



In the summer, could you cook the biscuits completely in the well-shape then add chicken or tuna salad or something after it's done for a cooler treat?



I know nothing about cooking!

Leia


----------



## Sterling (Oct 12, 2009)

Leia, I don't see why not. And that's a great suggestion!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 13, 2009)

Cheyenne

We tried your recipe the other night and it was a hit at our house too. I added a little BBQ sauce to the hamburn while browning and of course salt pepper and onion flakes they were just yummy will try filling them with chicken and gravy another time. Thanks so much for this simple quick filling alternative to boring hamburgers.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 13, 2009)

I made a pot of stew last night and found myself thinking about this neat biscuit idea. May have to give it a try with the left over stew tonight. I'm thinking to fill it with meat and veggies to be baked, then topping it with gravy to serve. Sounds doable to me.

Something else that just popped into mind - leftover turkey and dressing with a bit of gravy over the top, with cranberry sauce and a small salad on the side.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2009)

Nita...I'm so glad your family and you enjoyed it!





Donna....that turkey filling sounds too yummy!!! What a great idea! That would also be a hit with kids around the Thanks Giving holidays I would imagine.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Jayne.....or whoever can help me.....I have a question. I tried Jayne's biscuit recipe and they turned out *very* dense and heavy. Barely etible. I love biscuits and was soooo disappointed. What did I do wrong??????


----------



## jayne (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so sorry! When I saw your post I went back and re-read my post and realized that the amount of butter was double what it should be (from when I usually double the recipe). However, I don't think that was entirely your problem. My first thought was that maybe your baking powder was old? I've made this recipe many many times and not ever had them turn out dense like that. One time I did use crisco rather than butter or margarine and they didn't rise much either. I think it's because the crisco doesn't have any extra water in it, and the recipe needs that water to turn into steam and help the biscuits rise. Another thing is that the dough should be fairly soft. I notice when I don't use as much milk, they don't rise as nicely. Lastly, don't be afraid to knead the dough...this adds layers that help the rising. That's all I can think of for now. The only other idea I would have would be to look up a different recipe and try that, maybe even one that is buttermilk? Just finding a recipe you like will help you want to make them more often. I am so sorry that you had this disappointment.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Jayne. The dough did seem very dry. I'll give 'em another try and see what happens next time.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 15, 2009)

such great ideas!!

Robin


----------

